# Where is the DIY for the AUX input to CD Changer?



## Don't Panic (Apr 14, 2007)

Hi,
I reinstalled windows and lost the link to the DIY for installing an AUX input to the cd changer. I believe it was done on a Jetta IV. I searched for a while and could not find it so if anyone can post the link that would be great.
Thanks,
Devon


----------



## porksoda (Jun 3, 2004)

*Re: Where is the DIY for the AUX input to CD Changer? (Don't Panic)*

hehe i would be interested in this as well.


----------



## porksoda (Jun 3, 2004)

*Re: Where is the DIY for the AUX input to CD Changer? (porksoda)*

here
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=925334


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Where is the DIY for the AUX input to CD Changer? (porksoda)*

if you'd like to save a bit of time and fustration we offer a production unit that will offer 2 extra inputs to a stock CD changer equipped early mk4
SoundGate SDSISO 








beyond being a easy plug in solution it also features circutry to reduce audio distortion


----------



## kafercup (Sep 17, 2000)

*Re: Where is the DIY for the AUX input to CD Changer? ([email protected])*

How well does this work with the phatbox?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: Where is the DIY for the AUX input to CD Changer? (kafercup)*

IT works perfect. Thats what it's made for.


----------



## skullone (Aug 6, 2007)

*Re: Where is the DIY for the AUX input to CD Changer? ([email protected])*

Does this work with the Audi Symphony CD changer input as well?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Where is the DIY for the AUX input to CD Changer? (skullone)*

yes it does, it will work with all audi radios from 1998 to 2006 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

